# I have become one of THEM...!



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I have become a collar addict! We bought Buck his first collar a few weeks ago. Just an orange, Petco collar but since then I have ordered him a Dublin Dog collar and two nights ago we bought him his first martingale: black with jolly rogers on it.

Next week I am ordering Dude a collar from Avery's Avenue and I have my eyes on a Paco collar... or two (no thanks to Julia! Hahaha). My dogs have never ever had more than one collar at a time!

What do I do and how do I stop it?! Hahahaha


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

*sigh*


I hear you sista,



I bought Abbie the "wet paint" lupine martingale like....a month ago. And I just sold it online rofl. So...I can buy her a new one. I just...I need her to be in purple or magenta. So the wet paint didn't work out  As pretty as it was.

I might go with a regular buckle collar since I think she's past her "Backing up and freaking out and potentionally slipping out of her collar" stage that she had as a puppy.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

There is still time - turn away from the dark side - head towards the light!!! Quick girl, quick!LOL:wink:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Well. I see you've slid down the rabbit hole... 

Actually, that's one obsession I don't have on my plate, thank goodness.

I spent almost $60. on a really nice leather Dean & Tyler Martingale collar (extra-large) and it fits him now. It is made well, and should last for a loooong time.

One good collar. One good leash. Should be set for at least a few years.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, poor Rebel he only has cheapo flat collars from PetSmart. all I need is another addiction!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I don't have any other addictions so I think I'm ok... And seriously, NewYorkDogue... you HAD to mention another collar company??? On an addicts thread??? *off to check out Dean & Tyler*


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Yep... already found the D&T collar I want for Buck...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I don't have any other addictions so I think I'm ok... And seriously, NewYorkDogue... you HAD to mention another collar company??? On an addicts thread??? *off to check out Dean & Tyler*


HAHAHA! Now that is hilarious. See you after you shop


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I don't have any other addictions so I think I'm ok... And seriously, NewYorkDogue... you HAD to mention another collar company??? On an addicts thread??? *off to check out Dean & Tyler*


Hahahaha--- my bad! 
But. Their collars are BEAUTIFUL... esp. if you like leather


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Hahahaha--- my bad!
> But. Their collars are BEAUTIFUL... esp. if you like leather


I do. This is the Paco collar I want:
The Uba - Deluxe - Leather Dog Collar - Paco Collars

The D&T collar I want:
Dean & Tyler Dog Products. Leather and Nylon Dog Products. Leashes, Collars, Harnesses, Muzzles, K9 Training Equipment. Designer and Professional Dog Collars. High quality Leather Dog Collars, Harnesses, Leashes, Muzzles. Handmade dog collars.

And this is the martingale I just bought him from Petco:
Petco Adjustable Black & White Skull Print Martingale Dog Collar at PETCO

I'm kind of on a pirate kick...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I've been clean for 92 days now. All I can do is take it a day at a time. I'm not saying it's easy because it's not. Something about new collars seems to alter my brain chemistry, and all it takes is an environmental factor, such as reading about a new collar web site makes me very vulnerable again. Curse you Duke&Buck'sMamma. Oh yes, the craving is the worst part. I DO NOT want or need a new collar. No I don't.


ETA Hmmmmm, those Paco collars look really nice. Wonder how they hold up in sea water........


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Well... For water you can always look at Dublin Dog. They are pretty much made for getting wet and gross! Buck has one in the mail right now!

Penny, I am going to drag you down with me! Hahahahahaha


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Life isn't any fun on the 'nomorecollars' wagon. I'm tired of waking up alone and broke - I need a mentor.
I've looked at those Dublin collars before (like every other collar on this planet), had been considering them, but was a bit worried that as they are that plasticy material, the fur underneath them wouldn't dry out properly, which, for sure, would give Mol hotspots. Maybe someone who has one can tell me if I'm out to lunch or not.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

They are pretty rubbery, actually. I was surprised. Buck needs a lot of dog park time and it rains a lot here. Sometimes it's muddy. We plan on using it as his dog park collar. When we got home I would put one of his other collars back on him. I think Molly would be fine as long as you had another collar to put on her after the water fun is over.

I thought about the fur not drying too. That's why we have other collars! Hahaha.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Yep... already found the D&T collar I want for Buck...


Hey now.....the "old man" needs a good leather collar along with his AA collar before the kiddo gets one!!:wink:


Oh.....and welcome to one of my addictions!!:hug: :laugh:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Hey now.....the "old man" needs a good leather collar along with his AA collar before the kiddo gets one!!:wink:
> 
> 
> Oh.....and welcome to one of my addictions!!:hug: :laugh:


The old man has his collar coming in a couple of weeks! Hahaha. I worry about his ruff with the leather. Once I get Buck's I might try it on Dude for a while and see how it does. If all goes well, I'll order him one of his own!

And honestly, Abi... I think staying at your house is what finally made me crack. Hahahaha


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> The old man has his collar coming in a couple of weeks! Hahaha. I worry about his ruff with the leather. Once I get Buck's I might try it on Dude for a while and see how it does. If all goes well, I'll order him one of his own!
> 
> And honestly, Abi... I think staying at your house is what finally made me crack. Hahahaha


Yes, well even if he doesn't wear it every boy deserves a good leather collar(and 85% of girl too!:wink: :tongue

And HAHAHAHAHAHA, and think about what might have happened had I shown you all their collars!!LOL


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Hahaha. Just showing me a few of them did it!

What drove me to get the martingale was you grabbing Buck's buckle collar by the part that was doubled up like it was a martingale... He knows how to slip backwards and that's when it clicked... DUH! I need to just buy him a martingale! Problem solved!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Hahaha. Just showing me a few of them did it!
> 
> What drove me to get the martingale was you grabbing Buck's buckle collar by the part that was doubled up like it was a martingale... He knows how to slip backwards and that's when it clicked... DUH! I need to just buy him a martingale! Problem solved!


Lol, when you left I turned and told Jesse, "See...even the normal buckle collars can be made into martys!!"LOL :lol:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

The first time you did it I was totally thrown off. Then I realized what you were doing. I used it like that until we got his new collar. I love it. And he looks much better in black than I thought he would! I still want an orange martingale for him because he does look best in orange but the black and white looks great too. He looks a bit less ******* and a bit more classy. 

I'm actually surprised at how sturdy Petco's collars are. That orange one is from Petco and his new one is too. They are surprisingly great collars. Much better than Petsmart's.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Hahaha, I don't have this obsession, but probably because I can't. The one nice collar i got was $60 down the drain. I don't know what possessed me to think I could fit that thing around all that fluff and still see it. But if you've got a dog that can show it off, go for it I say! :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Well. I see you've slid down the rabbit hole...
> 
> Actually, that's one obsession I don't have on my plate, thank goodness.
> 
> ...


i did finally buy a collar for both dogs with matching leashes...martingales....and spent more than usual...but that's it.

when they wear out, i'll get another set.

my problem is i have collars, harnesses and leashes from every dog we've owned the last fifteen years. i can't get rid of them. i won't use them because they belong to yoshi or bandit or nichi or kimba or shana or fang...or malia during her pink phase...but i cannot seem to throw them out or give them away.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

magicre said:


> i did finally buy a collar for both dogs with matching leashes...martingales....and spent more than usual...but that's it.
> 
> when they wear out, i'll get another set.
> 
> my problem is i have collars, harnesses and leashes from every dog we've owned the last fifteen years. i can't get rid of them. i won't use them because they belong to yoshi or bandit or nichi or kimba or shana or fang...or malia during her pink phase...but i cannot seem to throw them out or give them away.


All of my collars and leashes from past dogs are back at my mom's in California. They are all hung up in the garage with the tags still on them. 

I'm starting from scratch and went 8 months without buying either one of them a collar. Every dog I had before Dude had three collars: a puppy collar, a collar to tide them over through their growing phase and their adult collar that they wore for the rest of their life. 

This is a first for me and it's really only one dog. Dude has one collar on the way and it's pretty much just to hang his red light on for when we are camping or at the dog park at night!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

magicre said:


> i did finally buy a collar for both dogs with matching leashes...martingales....and spent more than usual...but that's it.
> 
> when they wear out, i'll get another set.
> 
> my problem is i have collars, harnesses and leashes from every dog we've owned the last fifteen years. i can't get rid of them. i won't use them because they belong to yoshi or bandit or nichi or kimba or shana or fang...or malia during her pink phase...but i cannot seem to throw them out or give them away.


I still have Luke's (Mateo's predecessor) collar and leash. I did use his long black leather leash until I decided it was best to start fresh with a new collar and leash for the new pup. 

Besides, Luke was black (black leash), and Mateo is a red dog... looks better with a warmer brown. 

But, I will still hang onto Luke's stuff. Just because.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Welcome to the club


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Welcome! Deeken currently has 11 collars and I just went through and donated a lot to the local shelter. I haven't bought any new ones since December though! (though earlier I was browsing and debating ordering this one: http://www.collarmania.com/inc/sdetail/479/33959 ).


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> Welcome! Deeken currently has 11 collars and I just went through and donated a lot to the local shelter. I haven't bought any new ones since December though! (though earlier I was browsing and debating ordering this one: http://www.collarmania.com/inc/sdetail/479/33959 ).


From one addict to another... Do it!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I would claim that I am not a victim of this addiction...swear...but then I realize Yogi has gotten 4 new collars in the past month.

Ummm, My name is Missy and I'm a collarholic. 

To all that have questions about Dublin Dog...LOVE their collars...my fav by far. Yogi is allergic to a lot of synthetic materials...itches like crazy and breaks out...not Dublin. The material...the best...stays new looking, easy to clean and wearable in all conditions. 

To the question about how hair drys underneath...Yogi does have short hair but dries normal, no problems.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Bishy only gets cheap collars- cause you can't see them anyway. Willow has 6 or 7 leather ones and Tess has.. um.. around 20. LOL. Leather, martingale, slip leads, all sorts. She has a nice skinny supermodel neck to show them off, so why not! :-D

She would have a lot more if the majority of XS collars actually fit her!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok so I am going to add some fuel to the fire  I loved the Paco Collars so I found a guy that makes collars in the US and had him design a couple collars for me. You can pick the width you like, colour of stain and design your own collar. I had such a great experience and LOVE my very well made collars. His name is Mark Bentley and here is his website Bentley Leather Goods: Dog Collars and Leashes


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that's beautiful, that leather collar.

mine never take theirs off, so not sure about having that kind of collar for them...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> From one addict to another... Do it!


you know that makes you an enabler LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> I still have Luke's (Mateo's predecessor) collar and leash. I did use his long black leather leash until I decided it was best to start fresh with a new collar and leash for the new pup.
> 
> Besides, Luke was black (black leash), and Mateo is a red dog... looks better with a warmer brown.
> 
> But, I will still hang onto Luke's stuff. Just because.


that's exactly it. Just because.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

What do you do?- keep buying, How to stop?- You cant! I have sooo many collars. I have 4 that I'm donating to the humane societynext time I go because Im over run with collars/harnesses/leashes!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

LOL! Sorry for adding fuel to the fire.  I don't know if I'd be considered a collar addict... I have four dogs and they each have three. One Waggin Green bamboo martingale, one Dublin Dog Collar, and one Paco Collar! All for different purposes of course!

I have to say, I never thought I'd spend $120 on a dog collar... but the Paco's are soooo worth it! The quality really is impeccable and I have no doubt it will last their lifetime. And Penny, they hold up great in even in salt water! My boys don't use theirs to swim (that's what their Dublin's are for!) but one of my clients has a Paco Collar he purchased 5 years ago that his dog goes swimming in weekly and it's held up beautifully! The leather is buttery soft and beautifully worn (as in aged). They come with a lifetime guarantee too, so if anything ever breaks they will fix it at no charge.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

schtuffy said:


> Hahaha, I don't have this obsession, but probably because I can't. The one nice collar i got was $60 down the drain. I don't know what possessed me to think I could fit that thing around all that fluff and still see it. But if you've got a dog that can show it off, go for it I say! :biggrin:


This is true. If you all had fluffy dogs, you wouldn't have these collar obsessions! Rocky only has one collar and all my chows only had one collar each because you just couldn't even see it once they had it on. Of course, Shade has three sweaters, a t- shirt, two harness's. and two collars already so maybe I shouldn't talk. :tape2:





magicre said:


> my problem is i have collars, harnesses and leashes from every dog we've owned the last fifteen years. i can't get rid of them. i won't use them because they belong to yoshi or bandit or nichi or kimba or shana or fang...or malia during her pink phase...but i cannot seem to throw them out or give them away.


I have a whole box filled with past collars, leashes, teddy bears, and toys, too. Can't get rid of them and can't use them because they belonged to Sin Djin, and Lynka, and Pushinka, and Rali, and Dallas, and Hummer, and Samantha, and Chelsy...........So they are all stored until the day I die and then I suppose then they will go with me. But, new dogs deserve their own new collars and leashes.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

chowder said:


> This is true. If you all had fluffy dogs, you wouldn't have these collar obsessions! Rocky only has one collar and all my chows only had one collar each because you just couldn't even see it once they had it on. Of course, Shade has three sweaters, a t- shirt, two harness's. and two collars already so maybe I shouldn't talk. :tape2:
> 
> I have a whole box filled with past collars, leashes, teddy bears, and toys, too. Can't get rid of them and can't use them because they belonged to Sin Djin, and Lynka, and Pushinka, and Rali, and Dallas, and Hummer, and Samantha, and Chelsy...........So they are all stored until the day I die and then I suppose then they will go with me. But, new dogs deserve their own new collars and leashes.



I had to use my old lady's last collar on Deeken after his was destroyed by his first skunking (soon after he was adopted, he only had one collar). I felt so horrible about it and the next day I went out and bought 2 new collars just so I would never have to use it again. I kept only a few things- the things that meant the most to me.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Bishy only gets cheap collars- cause you can't see them anyway. Willow has 6 or 7 leather ones and Tess has.. um.. around 20. LOL. Leather, martingale, slip leads, all sorts. She has a nice skinny supermodel neck to show them off, so why not! :-D
> 
> She would have a lot more if the majority of XS collars actually fit her!


That's why Dude only has one collar coming. He has longer hair and even his short ruff hides half the collar. Not to mention how collars tend to rip it apart. Buck, on the other hand, is a nice, classy, dark blue/black and even the black collars look great on him... He can pull of most colors wonderfully. Hence the multiple collars. Hahahaha



twoisplenty said:


> Ok so I am going to add some fuel to the fire  I loved the Paco Collars so I found a guy that makes collars in the US and had him design a couple collars for me. You can pick the width you like, colour of stain and design your own collar. I had such a great experience and LOVE my very well made collars. His name is Mark Bentley and here is his website Bentley Leather Goods: Dog Collars and Leashes[/url




Great! Hahaha. Now I have one more place to choose a collar from!



magicre said:


> you know that makes you an enabler LOL


I will enable those who enable me! Hahahaha!



catahoulamom said:


> LOL! Sorry for adding fuel to the fire.  I don't know if I'd be considered a collar addict... I have four dogs and they each have three. One Waggin Green bamboo martingale, one Dublin Dog Collar, and one Paco Collar! All for different purposes of course!
> 
> I have to say, I never thought I'd spend $120 on a dog collar... but the Paco's are soooo worth it! The quality really is impeccable and I have no doubt it will last their lifetime. And Penny, they hold up great in even in salt water! My boys don't use theirs to swim (that's what their Dublin's are for!) but one of my clients has a Paco Collar he purchased 5 years ago that his dog goes swimming in weekly and it's held up beautifully! The leather is buttery soft and beautifully worn (as in aged). They come with a lifetime guarantee too, so if anything ever breaks they will fix it at no charge.


That's kind of why I want one. I want at least one collar that will outlive the dogs I buy them for because they will always have one good collar on hand and it gives me something to hold on to when they are gone.


I have my mare's halter in my bedroom at my mom's and I have her bridle and saddle up here. There is no doubt in my mind that I will be using my saddle on any other horses I own but I think I would buy a new bridle. It's the same with my horses as it is with my dogs.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Great! Hahaha. Now I have one more place to choose a collar from!
> 
> 
> > Oh you do don't choose. You design  He makes them to your specs, he lets you choose what design you want, what hardware to choose, what colours of gems and conchos. I had a blast making my collars! Almost time for another one.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I do. This is the Paco collar I want:
> The Uba - Deluxe - Leather Dog Collar - Paco Collars


I love this collar! (Thanks alot!....) I think Tucker needs this to go with his skull and crossbones RedDingo dog tag we got him 

Wow. just saw the price. Momma needs to get a job!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> Dude and Bucks Mamma said:
> 
> 
> > Great! Hahaha. Now I have one more place to choose a collar from!
> ...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

As the former owner of a Lhasa and current owner of 3 rough Border Collies I'm not understanding this "I have a furry dog I can't get collars" thing!!LOL:lol:


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh, you will NEVER go back. 

I am totally collar obsessed. 

The first year of Jackson's life, I wasn't into it, I guess. I mean he had a few cheapos from petsmart but yeah. I bought his first fabric collar from etsy, I think, and it was sooo much nicer. Then it all went downhill from there.

He's got WAY too many. haha. (I'll start a thread).


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

precisely the reason why I started making my own


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Scarlett_O' said:


> As the former owner of a Lhasa and current owner of 3 rough Border Collies I'm not understanding this "I have a furry dog I can't get collars" thing!!LOL:lol:


If my furry dog can get a collar, any furry dog can...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> If my furry dog can get a collar, any furry dog can...


Haha, yup....if Beauregard(who had long flowing hair) could EVERYONE can!!:wink: :thumb:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

All these collar addictions. My addiction is slip lead type leashes. Whats wrong with ME? LOL!!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

naturalfeddogs said:


> All these collar addictions. My addiction is slip lead type leashes. Whats wrong with ME? LOL!!


Nothing is wrong with you!

My addictions are to 

Leather leashes
Nylon leashes
Harnesses
leather collars
chain collars (that i dont even use, but always have a surplus.)
Nylon collars
Couplers/triplers
slip leads
extension leads

I have quite to collection now, and Thats not even including all the things I have donated to shelters and given away to people and given away on dogs I've fostered.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Phew! Ok I feel better now! LOL!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> All these collar addictions. My addiction is slip lead type leashes. Whats wrong with ME? LOL!!


Oh, don't even get me started! If Nick would let me get away with it, we would have multiple leashes for each dog. Each have one for normal, every day use and Buck already has two show leads and he hasn't even gone to his first show (darn bald spots!)!

We use the Mendota slip leads.

And Sprocket... That's why I REFUSE to make my own!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I have found another one that I want. I am in love with this collar. Heehee!

Ella's Lead - I HUNT WALKERS


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Ohhh I like that! But the price! It looks like it's worth it though, good and thick.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I know... The price on all of them is what kills me... The price is the reason I haven't bought any of these collars yet. Hahaha

Love the new picture of Lucky, BTW!


----------



## jgre35 (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow! All I can say is that I am so relieved! There ARE people who do this! I have only looked at other collars..... but the urge for stella to have 4 or 5 grows stronger......then I saw this post! I wasn't even aware that thwre were "brands". Oh, I may be in trouble now! Google here I come!


----------

